# Craftsman lawn tractor will not start?



## bobwhite (Jan 10, 2012)

17 HP kohler 42 inch deck 2003..
I thought I had this posted but didn't see it on here?
I filled the tank and the next morning all the gas was gone...Stolen I thought,
Refilled and it runs out the carburator..Took off the carb and checked the
float..Seems to be ok but I am not a tractor machanic....Tries to start
but acts like it is floading it's self...What does the thing on the bottom
of the carb. do...Is there a way I can check it to see if it is working?
I hate to have to buy a new tractor as this one is still in pretty good
condition....Help me out here...John


----------



## ironhat (Sep 20, 2003)

Hey there, Bob. 
I can't believe that no one more experienced than me has responded yet. Well, I don't know your carb exactly so I will be speaking in general terms. Yes, it does sound like you have either a gas-logged float or a clinkier in the valve seat which the floating valve regulates. 

Either way you are going to have to turn off the gas to the carb. Crack the gas valve back on just a bit. Now, see if the gas flow stops as you simulate the gas pushing up on the float. If you can't stop it, it's a good indicator that there is an obstruction in the orifice. Next, remove the carb bowl cup and the gasket. Carefully remove the pivot pin from the arm of the float being careful not to lose it or the needle valve as you lower the float. This is a good place to have a thick towel just under your hands so that it will catch anything that drops.

Now, shake the float to see if you can hear anything inside. Even if you can't you need to feel if the float is heavier than it should be. You can? It is? Replace that saturated thing. Inspect the valve for rust or burrs. If any, replace it too.

If the float is OK you are going to have to disconnect the fuel line from the carb (this is a good opportunity to do some preventative maintenance and replace the hose). Now, try to see if there is anything in the orifice. Inspect the seat while you are looking. Even if you don't see anything use some compressed air via compressor or can and blow from the direction of fuel flow to dislodge any obstruction. I don't like to use anything harder than a broom straw to feed through the orifice to dislodge anything (same direction as you blew it out). 

Now, reassemble it without the bowl, open the gas line and retest the needle valve. If it doesn't seal, redo everything! Before putting the bowl back on you should replace the gasket too.

Hopefully someone will pipe in if they see that I have any part of it fouled up! :lmao:

Later,
Chiz


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

Don't use compressed air,if the bowl is in place !The pressure is great enough to crush the metal floats,and crack plastic ones! Slip a clean hose on the fitting and blow through it.These carbs' floats should unseat at 3- 7 psi.You'll feel it unseat. If it takes a lot of pressure,the inlet/seat is clogged.


----------



## bobwhite (Jan 10, 2012)

thanks for your replies ..I appreciate it lots...Waiting now on a new carb. repair kit..Perhaps I will have
more uestions then..Thanks again...John


----------

